# 10 questions to be answered



## tonyj5

10 Questions for 2012 

Now that all my ten questions for 2011 have been answered, it is time that I ask the ten questions that I am hoping will be answered during the 2012 season. 

1- We all know that Yani Tseng is the real thing, no question about that. The question here is can she be as dominant in 2012 as she was in 2011, or will someone step up and challenge her for her crown?

2- Lexi Thompson will be 17 years old on February 10th. We all expect her to be an elite golfer soon. The question here is, is it expecting too much for us to think that she could be a top ten golfer this year?

3- No American player has won the player of the year award in 18 years. The last player to do so was Beth Daniel in 1994. Will someone rise to the occasion in 2012?

4- Can Stacy Lewis and Sandra Gal, the golfers who in my opinion improved the most in 2011, continue thier rise in 2012?

5- Who will win the 2012 Rookie of the Year Award? Will it be one of the favorites (Lexi Thompson & So Yeon Ryu), or will someone else sneak up ( Junthima Gulyanamitta, Kathleen Ekey, Sydney Michaels), and pull off an upset?

6- Is Ryann O'Toole the real thing, or just a "flash in the pan"? 

7- Who is the real Song-Hee Kim? Is it the golfer that had 15 top ten finishes in 2010, or the golfer who had only two in 2011?

8- Can Michelle Wie, who graduates from Stanford University early this year, now focus only on golf and move to elite status?

9- Can Amy Yang and Brittany Lang, two golfers with so much talent, finally break through and get their first LPGA victory?

10 Can Michael Whan, who has done a great job so far, continue adding tournaments and get the number up to 30 by 2013?

I have other questions, but these are the ones I would like answered most.

Feel free to give me your answers or add your own questions.

Mostly Harmless: Tony Jesselli


Follow @tonyjesselli


----------



## dawnRwright

These 10 Questions for 2012 are something everyone wanted to know. Perhaps I don't know the answers for these questions. I also wanted to know...


----------

